# more DreamChii Pouchii bags~~



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

just finished doin 2 orders of someone's pouchii bags. just wanted to let you guys know i'm takin x-mas orders if anyone is interested *wink wink* perhaps to their secret santa? hehe~ or just for any other occasion. i have many other fabric patterns but these are the 2 popular ones. i only have the black and pink chihuahua fab left though :daisy:

here's the black and pink one








and he interior of it








here's the pink one








and the silly interior of it









i added sterling silver chihuahua charms for these so if you guys want it with ur order let me know (i have to order more) :salute:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I love those, I'm still using mine, a year later they still look brand new. You make them well.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> I love those, I'm still using mine, a year later they still look brand new. You make them well.


really!  thank you!!! i was wonderin how they were holdin up ^_^ thanks my LS!


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

SO pretty! I love how you matched the fabric, I have such trouble with that!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i bought 2 pouchii bags last year . one i gave to our secret santa, and i kept the black one , i love it !!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

They are stunning? What other fabrics do you have? How much are they?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Mrs.J. said:


> SO pretty! I love how you matched the fabric, I have such trouble with that!


Thankie  its fun to mix and match!



elaina said:


> i bought 2 pouchii bags last year . one i gave to our secret santa, and i kept the black one , i love it !!!


Hehe that was fun to do Elaine! Thank u



pupluv168 said:


> They are stunning? What other fabrics do you have? How much are they?


Hai pupluv they are,$20 plus shipping default size which is around 5 x 6 and then a little extra if u want bigger. Yes I have so much other fabric all stacked up downstairs in the fabric room lol. Are u lookin for a particular pattern? If u want I have a tiny sterlng silver Chihuahua charm as well which I can add in for $10 I got them for $20 each for someone but she changed her mind and I'm losin out on money as well  I have a pic of the charms if needed


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Do you have any more neutral colors, blacks whites beiges gold silver? I love pink but I don't think Toby would. And nothing too masculine since I have to carry it around lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Hmm...i buy things which are cute patterns but I'll take a look tonight and post pics for u  I can't remember them off my head as I'm at work right now lol


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Okay no problem, take your time!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

sorry this took a while but here u go!

this is the almighty chi fab everyone wants lol
















































another chihuahua one
































the one to the right is a softer fabric








i have the pink and black plaid fabric as well


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I LOVE all that material you have!!!:love1:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Pookypeds said:


> I LOVE all that material you have!!!:love1:


Thanks shelly ^^


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


>



Oh oh oh I LIKE those kitties in the left top corner!   

Maybe one day I'll get you to make me another little bag.
Those kitties are just too cute. Remind me of Russia...not sure why, lol. :lol:


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

My computer died on me today- they said its not fixable. I have to buy a new one. So I think I'm going to have to hold off for a few months, unfortunately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Oh oh oh I LIKE those kitties in the left top corner!
> 
> Maybe one day I'll get you to make me another little bag.
> Those kitties are just too cute. Remind me of Russia...not sure why, lol. :lol:


Hehe I see that too! Must be the artistic way it was,drawn and the colors 



pupluv168 said:


> My computer died on me today- they said its not fixable. I have to buy a new one. So I think I'm going to have to hold off for a few months, unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Oh no! Who is they? What's wrong with it? Maybe u just need to replace a part. I know a couple things about pcs and my bf knows more, let me know if we can help


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I really like that bone, heart and paw fabric. A pouch would be perfect for keeping all her treats and food together in the car on a road trip! I can't spend any more money right now on dog things, but maybe if you still have that fabric around February I'll buy Ode a Valentines Day gift.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> Hehe I see that too! Must be the artistic way it was,drawn and the colors
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! Who is they? What's wrong with it? Maybe u just need to replace a part. I know a couple things about pcs and my bf knows more, let me know if we can help


I have friends in the field. It was on its last leg, anyway. Thanks for the offer though!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I really like that bone, heart and paw fabric. A pouch would be perfect for keeping all her treats and food together in the car on a road trip! I can't spend any more money right now on dog things, but maybe if you still have that fabric around February I'll buy Ode a Valentines Day gift.


I'm sure I'll still have it  yay valentines day, oh man one thing at a time please! Lol still workin on Xmas haha ^.^ looking forward to making it for u! Altho I don't think all that will fit in the default size lol  can make bigger though woohoo!

Ok pupluv I'm sorry ur PC is broke  I had that happen to me and got a new tower recently from eBay for half the price it was worth, sometimes u get lucky on there :albino:


----------

